# New 23rs



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

My 2008 23rs has arrived from Lakeshore RV and everything looks good.







(thanks Marci) One thing I have noticed is that Keystone is no longer supplying a sink cover or the pull out pantry shelves in the Outbacks. I'm glad they changed the tub from a step style to a full. More usefull. The tires that are on mine are Mission radials. I will keep an eye on them. The new graphics and interior colors look great.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

outdrs1 said:


> I'm glad they changed the tub from a step style to a full. More usefull.


Congrats on the new 23RS from Lakeshore - we purchased ours from them also and have absolutely loved it.

Question: You say the 23RS now has a full tub and not the 1/2 tub? Just curious how they did that becuase in my 23RS the "step" in the tub is to clear the wheel well. Did something move?? Thanks.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the OB family!!









You may want to check with Marci on the sink cover, our '08 has one (much nicer than our '06 had).


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome New Outbackers









WE bought our 27RSDS at Lakeshore as well. Happy Camping. This site is helplful and fun !Fixes, Mods you name it








Jan and Biill


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

* WELCOME AND CONGRATULATIONS !!!!*


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new TT! We really like our 23RS and think you will like yours too









-CC


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I had my Dealer check on a missing sink cover for my 2008 21RS too. The factory told him they do not supply them anymore.







Guess I'll have to make one.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

On your new 23rs!! 

Happy Camping,


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

john7349 said:


> I had my Dealer check on a missing sink cover for my 2008 21RS too. The factory told him they do not supply them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We hardly ever use the sink cover...

Try the Cutting Board mod that goes over the stove top Clicky Here for FlashG's photos...it gives you lots more counter space


----------



## jingles (Jul 25, 2006)

We too hardly ever used the sink cover. It just wasn't as useful for us. But I guess to each his/her own..









Congrats on the new buy!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

outdrs1 said:


> One thing I have noticed is that Keystone is no longer supplying a sink cover


On the 2008 brochure it has the kitchen sink cover listed as standard. I had to ask my dealer for mine, doesn't look like they put it in the camper but it's supposed to be included. Congrats on the new 23rs, it's so exciting!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Same thing on the sink cover. No real need to have one. Ours hasn't been on in 2 years.

We carry things in the sink that are taller then the sink....the sink is a great place to carry things that might roll around during travel.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site!







Congratulations on your new OB.



Oregon_Camper said:


> Same thing on the sink cover. No real need to have one. Ours hasn't been on in 2 years.
> 
> We carry things in the sink that are taller then the sink....the sink is a great place to carry things that might roll around during travel.


x2


----------

